# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سلسلة التعريف بالخزانات الخاصة بالمغرب: خزانة الإمام عبد الجبار الفجيجي

## بديعي

خزانة الإمام عبد الجبار الفجيجي بمدينة فجيج:


مدينة فجيج:

        لقد قدم لنا ابن البلد الدكتور المرحوم محمد عابد الجابري نماذج غزيرة من مناحي الحياة الفجيجية في سيرته الذاتية"حفريات في الذاكرة" و صورها تصويرا فذا صادقا معجبا جعل من فجيج شاهدا على وحدة الحضارة العربية الإسلامية من المحيط إلى الخليج باعتراف المثقفين الذين قرؤوها، مما أمدني بدافع قوي للإفصاح عن حقائق أخرى، أو تفصيل بعض ما أجمله هو عسى أن تتعمق الصورة، و نستبين الفرق بين عظمة الماضي و شقاء الحاضر الموسوم بالحرمان و التهميش.

الموقع

 تقع واحة فجيج في الجنوب الشرقي من المملكة المغربية على خط الحدود الذي أقامه المستعمر الفرنسي بين المغرب و الجزائر في أوائل القرن العشرين، و تمتد على مساحة 25 كم مربعا تقريبا، كما تبعد عن مدينة وجدة بنحو365 كم. و تتميز المنطقة بتنوع تضاريسها إذ تتكون من مجموعة جبلية في شكل سلسلة تحيط بمنخفض حيث توجد الواحة، و تتراوح ارتفاعات هذه الجبال المرسومة في شكل أعراف بين( 2160 م بجبل العمور و 1700 م عند جبل كروز). أما مناخها فشبه صحراوي يتميز بالحرارة المرتفعة صيفا، و البرودة المفرطة شتاء، مع قلة التساقطات المطرية، و يزين أطراف الواحة وادي زوزفانة الذي يمتد مجراه من الشرق نحو الجنوب ليمتزج بوادي الساورة في القطر الجزائري الشقيق.

الإمام عبد الجبار الفجيجي

         هو الإمام عبد الجبار بن أحمد بن موسى الفجيجي ( 820-918 هـ)، ، صاحب الفضل الأول في تفجير ينابيع الثقافة الغائرة، و تحريك دواليبها الساكنة منذ العصر المريني، كما سبق وشيكا، و قد انطلق في ذلك من مشروع علمي متكامل نجمل عناصره في الآتي:

ـ إنشاء زاوية علمية

 أي معهد علمي بمرافقه الضرورية لإيواء الطلبة الطارئين على الواحة من شتى أنحاء  المغرب الكبير و مصر و إطعامهم، و يستفاد مما رثاه به ولده محمد أن بعض حلقاته العلمية كانت تعقد بمسجده الذي لا يزال إلى الآن يحمل اسمه:
كفى حزنا ألا أراه ميمما                  لمسجده العلياء في خير جلسة
و قد أدى هذا إلى تنافس محمود بين الأسر العلمية في مختلف القصور، فتعددت الزوايا،و نشطت تبعا لها الحياة الثقافية، لولا جنوح بعضها إلى المزج بين العلم و التصوف الطرقي المحذور.

 ـ تأثيث خزانة عظيمة

أطلق عليها اسم"دار العدة" و العدة ـ حسب موسوعة ابن منظور اللغوية ـ لفظ يدل على ما أعددته لحوادث الدهر من المال و السلاح، و كأني بالإمام عبد الجبار يقصد ما أعده لمواجهة خطر الجهل و انحراف بعض الفرق المتطرفة بإطلاق يد طلبته في كتبها، و تربيتهم على استثمار مضامينها في التعلم و الإصلاح.و الحقيقة أن هذه الخزانة صرح متميز فرض احترامه و إكبار منشئها على كل من زارها، بل إن زيارتها كانت ضرورية و فريضة علمية عبر عنها الهشتوكي بقوله: "قد جرت عادة جميع من مر بفجيج من كل من يتعاطى العلم بزيارتها. و قد زرناها كما تقدم، و زرنا قبره ( أي قبر الإمام عبد الجبار ) و مسجده و موضع إقرائه و تدريسه"{23}.
و  استمرت بغررها و أعلاقها تنافس أشهر خزانات الحواضر العلمية الكبرى كفاس و مراكش حتى أواخر القرن الثاني عشر الهجري كما نفهم من هذا الانطباع المحزون الذي سجله الأديب محمد بن عبد السلام بن ناصر سنة 1196هـ "و زرنا في خلال هذه المدة ضريح الأمام العلامة الشريف الإدريسي سيدي عبد الجبار اقتداء بسلفنا، و بالغ بنوه في ضيافتنا ـ تقبل الله منهم ـ و كانت لهذا الإمام و بنيه من بعده خزانة كتب عظيمة احتوت على دواوين غريبة، ثم تلاعبت بها أيدي الحدثان، و مر الدهور و الأزمان، فتفرقت شذر مذر، حتى لم يبق منها إلا الأثر"{24}.
و بعض هذا الأثر موجود إلى لآن بخزانة ضريحه، و أكثره،و أهمه استولى عليه أعقابه و سواهم مع علمهم: "أن خزانة كتب سيدي عبد الجبار حبس على من ينتفع بها من الذرية و غيرهم بالنظر فيها،و الانتساخ منها إن كان أهلا لذلك، ثم ترد بعد ذلك لمحلها، معقب مؤبد، ووقف صحيح مخلد، لا يباع ولا يوهب، و لايورث، حسبما شهد به الجم لغفير و الملأ الكثير من أهل بلدة فجيج خلفا عن سلف"{25}.
و إني على مثل اليقين أن مئات من المخطوطات الأمهات هي الآن رهينة الخزائن الخاصة تنتظر من يبسط إليها يد الإنقاذ، فهل من سامع؟..و هل من مجيب؟.

ـ الشخصية القدوة

 إن الإمام الذي حقق هذين الإنجازين الكبيرين جمع إليهما شخصية فذة نادرة، و هذا التميز ضمن النجاح و الإستمرارية لمعهده و خزانته. فلقد استطاع أن يربي أبناءه الثلاثة: أحمد، وإبراهيم، ومحمد{26} على حمل المشعل من بعده حتى صار فضلهم على الثقافة بفجيج كفضل المرابطين على استمرار الوجود الإسلامي بالأندلس قرونا، فكلهم كان عالما أديبا و مربيا،و إن ننس لا ننس أن إبراهيم هو صاحب روضة السلوان تلك القصيدة الصيدية التي انخرطت في الآداب العالمية من خلال ترجمتها إلى عدة لغات و مطلعها:
يلومونني في الصيد و الصيد جامع                   لأشياء للإنسان فيها منافع{27}
كما استطاع أن يربي أبناءه و تلامذته على حب الإقراء و التدريس و الفصل بين العلم و التصوف الفلسفي، إلا أن يكون تصوفا سنيا عمليا لا مكان فيه لشطحات ابن عربي و ابن سبعين و إضرابهما، و هذا ما نأى بزاويتهم عن المشكلات التي عصفت ببعض الزوايا بفجيج و غيرها.و استطاع أيضا أن يغرس تقليد الكتابة و إنتاج الثقافة في نفوس أبنائه وتلامذته، و لا سيما أن فجيج كانت بعيدة عن الحواضر الكبرى، فكان لا بد من تصنيف ما لا يستغني عنه الطلبة و تمثيل ثقافة العصر، و قدفعل الإمام و أبناؤه بامتياز من خلال ما خلفوه في مجال التفسير والفقه والأدب.يذكر الدكتور محمد عابد الجابري أن المستشرق الفرنسي المشهور جاك بيرك حدثه في لقاء معه خلال ندوة بواشنطن في أبريل/ نيسان عام 1982 م أنه"اي بيرك" يتوفر في خزانته بفرنسا عدة مخطوطات لسيدي عبد الجبار، وقال: إنها مهمة جدا، وإنه ينوي تحقيقها عندما يسمح له الوقت بذلك، وقد مات جاك بيرك قبل أن يفعل"{28}
أما نحن فلا نعرف من مؤلفاته إلا تفسير القرآن العظيم، ومختصر حياة الحيوان للدميري، وبعض النوازل الفقهية، والقصائد الشعرية، وفهرست شيوخه.

من نوادر المخطوطات بخزانة الإمام عبد الجبار الفجيجي:

أعتقد أن الوقت قد حان لتهيء مسرد للمصنفات التي كانت تزخر بها خزانة بني عبد الجبار بفجيج ، وفاء بوعد قطعت على نفسي في مقال سالف، تردد فيه أن يكون هذا المسرد للتمثيل لا للحصر، وأن يتوخى التنويع في العلوم على نحو يرمي الى تكوين فكرة زاهية عن منزلتها التي كانت مرموقة ولاشك. ولتذكر أن زيارتها كانت ضرورية لاغناء ، وأنها كانت محمدة على ألسنة الزوار، وبين صفحات كتب الرحلات المغربية.
ومن شأن مادون الهشتوكي في رحلته الموسومة "بهداية الملك العلام" أن يفرض علينا احترام الخزانة قبل أن نحضر بينتها، وأن يلقي الضياء على أهميتها، خاصة وأن معلوماتنا عنها لاتتعدى تقاريظ الرحالين، وانطباعاتهم الحسنة، ولاتتجاوز ماعايناه بها اليوم وقد تفرقت شذر مذر على حد تعبير ابن ناصر في رحلته الكبرى.
يقول الهشتوكي معددا بعض نفائس الخزانة مايلي:
وزرنا صالحي فجيج وعلمائها، السيد عبد الجبار وأولاده وأصحابه. ودخلنا الى خزانتهم العظيمة، وتبركنا بها، ورأينا فيها كتبا غريبة، غير أنها لعدم من يعتني بها للاندثار قريبة، من جملتها اختصار تفسير القرطبي لجدهم سيدي عبد الجبار في اثني عشر مجلدا متوسطة ، فيها – والله أعلم- سبعة أجزاء بخط يده الكريمة...
ومنها مكمل اكمال الاكمال للشيخ أبي عبد الله السنوسي. نفعنا الله به على الدوام، في سفرين، وهو كتاب جليل، مشتمل على كلام جميل.
ومنها كتاب المسالك على موطا مالك بخط حسن يعجب ويطرب الامام أبي بكر محمد بن العربي في ثلاثة أسفار ضخام.
ومنها سفران من كتاب الحاصل الامام حجة الاسلام الغزالي.
ومنها السفر الأول من كتاب الاعتبار في الناسخ والمنسوخ الامام الحازمي.
ومنها سفر صغير فيه نظم مختصر خليل لبعض من درية السيد عبد الجبار.
ومنها شرح مقصورة الأسدي لمحمد بن يعلى الشريف شارح الأجرومية بخط يده على ماقيل (يوجد مخطوط بالخزانة الملكية بالرباط)
ومنها حلية الأديب في اختصار الغريب لأبي بكر بن المزجي في مجلد...
ومنها لمع اللوامع في شرح جمع الجوامع للأشموني بخط يده الكريمة. وفي آخره اجازة من الشيخ الأشموني للشيخ ابراهيم بن عبد الجبار. 
ومنها كتاب المنهج في الجمع بين كتابي التنبيه والمبهج على الحماسة لعبد المهيمن الحضرمي (منه نسخة مخطوطة في خزانة الأسكوريال)
ومنها الافصاح على مسائل الايضاح وحاشية على الكامل للمبرد ، 
ومنها جزء من القانون لأبي بكر بن العربي من قوله تعالى في سورة الانعام: وماتأتيهم من آيات ربهم الى قوله سبحانه في سورة الأعراف أوعجبتم، وهذا السفر هو الخامس.
ومنها شرح العارف بالله سيدي أحمد زروق المسمى بمفتاح الافادة لذوي العقول والهمم على معاني ألفاظ الحكم...
وماذكرنا الا غير المتداولة جدا وان كانت معروفة الذكر.
والآن ، وقد فهمنا عن هذا النص الجديد والمفيد، وتزودنا منه الدليل على أهمية الخزانة رغما من أن صاحبه حل بعرصاتها أيام كانت تعاني الاهمال الموجع، نتخطى الى تعداد بعض مالايزال يتربع على رفوفها من مخطوطات ومجاميع وأوراق تشمل مختلف حقول المعرفة، مسندين الى المجاميع الخطية، والمخطوطات المفردة ثم الأوراق التي تحمل اشارات دقيقة الى عناوين الكتب وأعيانها ، على أن يكون بينا أننا سنصنفها بحسب الفنون.
1 – علوم القرآن:
- تفسير القرآن تأليف أبي بكر محمد بن عزيز السجتاني المتوفى 330 هـ ، وهو غريب القرآن الذي اشتهر به، جاء في الصفحة الأخيرة منه مايلي: كمل تفسير القرآن مبوبا على حروف الهجاء تأليف ... وهو جميع الديوان...
- تأليف في اختصار فضل القرآن العظيم، وفضل بعض خصائصه وسوره في الدنيا والآخرة. تأليف ابن عيسى بن سلامة بن عيسى بمدينة بسكرة سنة 860 هـ.
- الفوائد الجميلة على الآيات الجليلة. وضعه أبو على سيدي حسين بن علي بن طلحة الرجراجي الشوشاوي المتوفي بتارودانت عام 899 هـ على بعض فوائد القرآن وهو عشرون بابا، بقيت منه الأبواب الستة الأولى ضمن مجموع يحمل عدد: 15
- حكم رسم المكي، أرجوزة لأبي زيد عبد الرحمان بن أبي القاسم بن القاضي الفاسي، يحتضنها مجموع يحمل رقم: 37.
- قصيدة دالية في وقف القرآن العظيم للأستاذ المحقق أبي عبد الله سيدي محمد بن امبارك السجلماسي المغراوي، وتحتفظ منها الخزانة بسبعة وعشرين ومائة بيت.
- تحصيل المنافع من كتاب الدرر اللوامع في أصل مقرأ نافع ، الابن سعيد السملالي الكرامي جاء في آخره : قال ابن سعيد السملالي الكرامي : انتهى وكمل ماقصدته من بيان معاني كتاب البرية وتقريب فائدتها في صفر عام ثلاثة وسبعين وثمانمائة، وسميت هذا الشرح بكتاب تحصيل ...
انتسخه الفقيه محمد بن عبد الله بن عمر العياشي عام 1129 هـ.

2 – الحديث والسيرة:

- " مرشدة الأخيار " منظومة لمحمد بن المقدسي الداودي.
وبعد ففالامام مجد الدين       فيروز آبادي الأصل ذو التمكين
ذكر في كتابه المشتهر        "سفر السعادة" الجليل الخطر 
خاتمة مهمة قد ذكرا       فيها الذي ماصح عن خير الورى
لكونه اسناده قد ضعفا       أوكون شرط صحة منه انتفى
-	أرجوزة في سيرة الرسول عليه السلام للأديب علي الفاسي.
-	وبالرغم من كونها مبتورة فقد  بقي منها 676 بيتا نسخها بخط جميل رائع محمد بن أحمد المدعو ابن عل الحمامي دون تاريخ.
- نظم في سيرة الرسول عليه السلام لأبي عبد الله محمد بن الحسين بن مخلوف الراشدي.
	لايزال منها حوالي 300 بيت.
- الشفا بتعريف حقوق المصطفى للقاضي عياض اليحصبي المتوفي 544 هـ.
نسخه لنفسه أحمد بن محمد ابن أبي جبل لثلاث خلون من جمادى الأولى سنة ثمان وسبعمائة ، وقابله بأصل الفقيه الأستاذ الضابط المحقق أبي عبد الله الطراز برواية عبد الله بن مليح.
هذا الى الجامع الصحيح، والتنقيح ، والموطا، والتوضيح والتصحيح لمشكل الصحيح لجمال الدين محمد بن مالك الطائي الحباني وغيرها من الكتب المشهورة والمتداولة.

3 – الفقه ومااليه :

- شروح مختصر خليل: ومنها:
* شرح العلامة سيدي عبد الله بن محمد بن مسعود الدرعي.
* "شفاء الغليل في حل مقفل خليل" تأليف الشيخ الامام العلامة أبي عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن علي بن غازي المكناسي، تملكه عبد السلام العشماوي.
* شرح بهرام بن عبد الله بن عبد العزيز تاج الدين الدميري المتوفى 805 هـ.
* شرح الفقيه العالم العلامة الولي الصالح الزاهد الناصح المسك الفائح سيدي السوداني، نسخه أبوبكر بن أحمد بن هل وكان الفراغ منه يوم الثلاثاء بعد العصر من شهر الله شعبان سنة ست وستين بعد الألف.
* الدرة المفردة في شرح العقيدة المرشدة لللشيخ الفقيه الأجل القاضي الأعدل الخطيب الأستاذ المقريء الأكمل أبي عبد الله محمد ابن الشيخ المرحوم أبي العباس أحمد بن اسماعيل بن علي الأموي عرف بابن النقاش وضعه استجابة لرغبة تلميده محمد ابن زيد عبد الرحمان اليزناسني.
* العمدة في الأحكام في معالم الحلال والحرام وهي العمدة الصغرى تأليف الشيخ المحدث الامام تقي الدين أبي محمد عبد الغني المقدسي.
نسخ عشية يوم الجمعة لاثنتي عشرة ليلة بقيت من شهر رمضان سنة ثمان وتسعمائة على يد الفقر عبد الله بن عمر بن عبد الله السليماني المغربي بوادي غريس.
•	تأليف في مقاصد الصلاة ونشر فوائدها : وهو مختصر صغير الجرم كبير العلم للشيخ يحي بن أحمد بن يحي بن السراج الأوسي.
 * "منية المصلى وغنية المبتديء" لعلي بن حسين بن قل نيروزلي.
فرغ منه في رجب من عام 1053 هـ، وهو مكتوب بخط مشرقي جميل وموثق.
•	رسالة البرهان الواضح، في قطع لسان كل كلب نابح، يتعاطى ماليس في طوقه فباء بالفضائح، للشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم المصمودي.
رتبها  على خمسة فصول، والفصل الأول منها في ذكر أحوال المنتصبين للحكم والقضاء من جهة الطلبة المتصفين بقلة الأمانة ورقة الديانة على تعبيره.
* منظومة سيدي عبد الرحمان الرقعي في فرائض ابن رشد.
رجزها سنة 853 هـ.
•	أرجوزة في الفرائض أيضا: لأبي اسحاق ابراهيم بن أبي بكر بن عبد الله بن موسى الأنصاري التلمساني المتوفى سنة 690 هـ.
•	وبقي منها 375 بيت.
•	* نظم  في أصول الدين بأقرب الطرق في التبيين" لأبي االحجاج الضرير.
•	ويقيني أن القائمة منظومها ومنثورها طويلة جدا ولولا ماشرطنا في البداية لأوعينا القول وواصلنا الاحصاء.

 -  	4 – التاريخ ومااليه من تراجم وفهارس وأنساب:

•	* تأليف في أصول أنساب الأمم من العرب والعجم لأبي عمر يوسف بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد البر النمري المتوفى 463 هـ. ولعله المشهور بالقصد الأمم.
•	* فهرست أبي جعفر أحمد ابن الشيخ المرحوم أبي الحجاج يوسف بن علي الفهري اللبلي.
•	* تأليف في التعريف بالفقيه محمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر التلمساني شهر بالمقري وضعه العالم الفذ أبو العباس أحمد بن يحي الونشريسي المتوفى عام 914 هـ.
قيده بيده  سنة 896 هـ ووافق الفراغ منه غدوة يوم الخميس رابع ربيع الأول.
افتتحه بقوله : "أمابعد حمد الله تعالى والصلاة على سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما، فانك أيها السيد الفاضل الامام العالم العامل العلامة العلم الذي لا يضاهى وذو الخلال السنية العثمانية التي لا تتناهى ( يبدو أن الذي كلف الونشريسي بتأليف هذا الكتاب هو صديقه الأود ابن غازي العثماني المكناسي)، كلفتني مع قصر باعي وقلة اطلاعي وعدم انطباعي أن أقيد لكمالك وباهر جلالتك نبدة من التعريف بالفقيه القاضي ...الخ.
وقد بحث الونشريسي في هذا المؤلف النادر مايلي:
-	التعريف بالفقيه القاضي المقري ونسبه وعدة تآليفه.
	- مسألتي شيخه أبي عبد الله محمد بن يحي بن علي بن النجار التلمساني الهنسي في ضابط الحرمة وتخلل الخمر، وذكر طبقات بني الامام ومن لقي الأبلي منهم معلما ومتعلما.
	قضية بلديه أبي علي الحسن بن عثمان بن عطية التجاني مع عدول بلد مكناسة المحروسة، وقصيدته التي قال فيها:
-	تعيين ماذهب اليه العقباني القاضي أبوعثمان سعيد بن محمد بن محمد العقباني التجيبي الأصل التلمساني الدار في مسألة قيطون الاعانة مما ذهب الي الشيخ الصالح الحافظ المؤلف المفتي أبو العباس أحمد الجدامي الأصل الفاسي الدار الشهير بالقباب.
•	اجازة الشيخ العالم أبي الطيب محمد بن أحمد بن محمد المصري للشيخ العالم أبي عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد المصري للشيخ العالم أبي عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بثغر الأسكندرية سنة 822 هـ.

5 – الحساب والفلك:

* تأليف لأبي الحسن علي ابن أبي محمد بن عبد اللله بن محمد بن هيدور في كيفية استنباط الأعداد المتحابة واستخراجها وتمييزها من بين سائر الأعداد ، وذكر خواصها وأفعالها في المعدودات وهو ثلاث فصول.
* المقنع لأهل التعليم في الحساب والتنجيم، لمحمد بن سعيد السوسي المرغيثي المتوفى عام 1089  هـ، وهو رجز.
* انكشاف الجلباب وكشف الأسرار وهما تأليفان للعالم الفرضي علي بن محمد بن علي القرشي البسطي الشهير بالقلصادي والمتوفى عام 899 هـ.
والأول رسالة في قانون الحساب، بينما الثاني رسالة في الجبر.

6 – الطب:

* شرح أرجوزة في الطب جاء في آخره مايأتي:
(انقضى القول في شرح هذه الأرجوزة ... وكان الفراغ منه في الحادي والعشرين لربيع الأول سنة أربعين وستمائة.
ونسخه بيده لنفسه الحقير لرحمة ربه: محمد بن يوسف بن العباس بن علي الكومي العابدي بحضرة مراكش شرفها الله تعالى بمنه ويمنه).
ومما جاء في الأرجوزة:
وأودعه مااستطعت حتى تمنعه      بكل بارد لكيما تدفعه
وامنعه من تبرك أو يبرأ     الزمه في طول الكون الصبرا
والخلع طبه بما يمده      حتى الى موضعه يرده
•	تأليف في تمييز أعيان الأدوية وتحقيقها ومعرفة أسمائها للشيخ الفقيه المحدث أحمد بن محمد بن مفرج الأموي النباتي المعروف بابن الرومية، توفي سنة 637 هـ، ولعله أن يكون كتابه المشهور بتفسير أسماء الأدوية المفردة من كتاب ديسقوريس.
•	كامل الصناعة الطبيعية ، تأليف علي بن عباس المجوسي المتوفى نحو عام 400 هـ.
ولم يبق منه في الخزانة غير الصفحة الأخيرة من المقالة السادسة وبداية المقالة السابعة.
ومعلوم أنه ترجم الى اللاثينية تحث عنوان آخر، ودون ذكر اسم مؤلفه من لدن قسطنطين الافريقي . وفي عام 1127 مسيحية ترجمه مرة ثانية اسطفان الأنطاكي وأعطاه عنوانا آخر دونما ذكر مؤلفه. والكتاب يحمل عنوانا ثانيا هو " الكتاب الملكي".

7 – المنطق:

•	شرح الشيخ بناني على السلم المرونق للأخضري، ويقع ضمن مجموع يحمل عدد: 52.
* رسالة في المنطق.
(كان الفراغ من نسخ هذا الشرح المبارك يوم الجمعة عقب عصرها الخير سنة ثمان وستين وتسعمائة من الهجرة النبوية على يد من علقه لنفسه ثم لمن شاء الله من بعده الفقير الحقير المعرف بالذنب والتقصير، الماد يديه الى كل الى كل جليل وحقير، طالبا منه دعوة ينجو بها من نار السعير ، فانه اكتسب ذنوبا كثيرة في عمر قصير، بدر الدين بن بدر الدين بن أحمد بن محمد بن سيف الدين البرديني مولدا.

8 – علوم العربية:

•	كتاب " الجمل الهادية في شرح المقدة الكافية" ، املاء الشيخ الجليل أبي الحسن طاهر بن أحمد بن بابشاذ المتوفى عام 469 هـ.
* أنوار المقاييس للحريري.
استفاد منه جل المؤلفين بفجيج كأبي القاسم بن محمد بن عبد الجبار في كتابه الفريد، وأحمد الشريف السكوني في شرح تنبيه الأنام.
•	شرح الأجرومية، وضعه الأستاذ النحوي اللغوي المقريء المحقق أبو زيد عبد الرحمان بن علي بن صالح المكودي المتوفى 807 هـ. ونسخه ابن قاسم الشبلي الشريف الحسني عشية يوم الأحد بعد خمسة أيام من ربيع عام تسعين وألف هجرية.
•	الجواهر السنية في شرح المقدة الأجرومية " لأبي عبد الله ابن أبي القاسم محمد بن التعالبي الفاسي المولد، الجزائري المنزل ، ويقع ضمن مجموع تحت رقم : 52.
* "الفتوح القيومية في شرح الأجرومية" لأحمد بن أقد بن محمد بن محمد بن أحمد.
* التبيان في تعيين عطف البيان" لأبي العباس أحمد العنابي ضمن مجموع يحمل عدد : 52 أيضا.
* المختصر من الكتاب الكبير، املاء الشيخ الفقيه الأستاذ النحوي أبي اسحاق ابراهيم بن أحمد البهاري على صيدة الخزرجي في العروض. ويسمى " العيون الغامزة" ويحتضنه المجموع الذي يحمل عدد: 54
* قصيدة لامية في العروض للشيخ أبي عمرو عثمان بن عمر بن أبي بكر بن الحاجب، توفي عام 646 هـ. سماها "المقصد الجليل في علم الخليل".

9 – الأدب:

* شرح مقصورة ابن دريد، ثم نسخها مفتتح ربيع الآخر من عام 685 هـ .
* شرح قصيدة البردة كتبه عبيد الله الفقير الحقير الدليل محمد الصغير بن عبيد الجومي ووافق الفراغ منه يوم الجمعة على الزوال من شهر الله يومين من القعدة عام واحد وسبعين وتسعمائة.
* شرح همزية البوصيري. جاء في مقدمته بعد الحمد والتصلية ( ... وبعد، فيقول العبد الفقير الى مولاه العالم بسره ونجواه محمد بن أب بن أحميد بن عثمان المزمري نسبا التواتي مولدا ومنشأ وموطنا، هذه ذخائر كثيرة قصدت بنشر طيها في هذه الأوراق حل ألفاظ الهمزية راجيا من الكريم الوهاب الميسر فته ما ارتج من الأبواب، الفوز بحسن التهذيب في التأليف والتركيب، والظفر بالصواب عند التعرض للاعراب، ومام التحرير والتيسير لدى محاولة التقرير والتفسير، والسلامة من ذهول العقل عند تحري ما يناسب من النقل الخ ...
انتسخه تلميذه عبد الرحمان بن عمر التواتي وفرغ من تبييضه لليلة خلت من شهر رمضان سنة أربع وستين ومائة وألف، والنسخة التي اعتمدناها منقولة عنها بخط الفقيه الجليل الأديب الجليل الأديب الشاعر محمد بن محمد بن العربي بن الحاج المعضاضي الفجيجي.
* تأليف في شرح معاني القصيدة العرفانية التي أنشأها نجم الدين محمد بن 
اسرائيل الدمشقي ومطلعها:
وفى لي من أهواه جهرا بموعدي      فأزعج عذالي عليه وحدي
والشرح لأبي عبد الله محمد يشهر بابن الدباغ القيرواني.
* كناشة في 64 صفحة تحتوي على قصائد من الملحون لكل من الشاعر عبد 
العزيز المغراوي والأكحل والسلال وسعيد بن عبد الله التلمساني.
هذا الى عدد غير قليل من أزجال افتن المغاربة في نظمها ، نذكر على سبيل المتال لا الحصر:
قصيدة الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد الهبطي المسماة " بالقصيدة النورانية في المسامرة الربانية".
قطعة من ديوان أبي العتاهية اسماعيل بن القاسم بن سويد العيني الغزي، تقع في أزيد من خمسين ورقة من الكبير.
قال جامعه: انه ذكر الأبيات التي لأبي العتاهية في منصور بن عمار ، ورتب أشعاره على حروف المعجم ليكون أقرب للطالب ....الخ.

9 – التصوف والذكر:

* الحقائق الواضحات في شرح الكلمات الباقيات الصالحات: لأبي العباس أحمد بن معد بن عيسى بن وكيل الاقليشي الأندلسي، أردفها بأسجاع وأبيات محتوية على عبر وآيات يرددها الوعاظ في وعظهم ويحلون بها عقود لفظهم، وينشدها العباد عند اجتماعهم، ويلهج بها السواح في انقطاعهم، فتحرك سواكن طباعهم ... وقد رتب النظم والسجع على حروف المعجم ليكون أتقن وأنظم.
* قطب العارفين ومقامات الأبرار والأصفياء والصديقين" ويليه " شمائل الخصوص".
وكلاهم من وضع أبي القاسم عبد الرحمان بن يوسف بن عببد الرحمان البجائي، فرغ من تأليف  الأول، أول يوم من شهر المحرم عام 577 هـ، ومن الثاني لسبع عشرة ليلة مضت من شهر المحرم في نفس السنة.
وقد انتسخه عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر الشريف الحسني، ووافق تمام نسخه بعد صلاة العصر من يوم الاثنين آخر شهر رجب الفرد عام 1240 هـ.
ويقع ضمن مجموع يحمل عدد: 61.
•	* تأليف في التصوف للشيخ العارف القدوة المحقق عماد الدين بن أحمد الواسطي ويتضمن استنادا الى صفحته الأولى أربع قواعد هي:
أ – قاعدة في أصناف التأله وخصوصية تأله كل طائفة من الطوائف.
ب –قاعدة ذكر أسباب المحبة لله تعالى.
ج –  قاعدة في اعتبار أهل الخير وغيرهم.
* تحفة الأخيار في فضل الصلاة والسلام على النبي المختار، أو" تذكرة المحبين في أسماء سيد المرسلين" مما عني بجمعه وتأليفه أبو عبد الله محمد بن أبي الفضل قاسم الرصاع في رمضان من عام 869 هـ.
نسخه محمد بن ضيف الله بن أحمد الهواري النجار المستنخامي الدار مفتتح 971 هـ.
تأليف في فوائد الصلاة على النبي وفضائلها للفقيه الحافظ المحدث عامر بن الحسين بن الزبير الجسيمي، نسخه أحمد بن أبي بكر بن حمد بن سعيد بن مسعود الضيفي في رجب الفرد من عام 1084 هـ.

مقال للأستاذ محمد بن شريفة:

كنت أتشوق الى زيارة فجيج عندما كنت بوجدة، ولكن أشغال الانشاء والتأسيس في جامعة محمد الأول لم تسمح بفرصة الزيارة ، وهكذا رجعت الر الرباط ولم تكتحل عيناي ببلد عبد الجبار الفجيجي الدي عرفته من أيام الطلب من خلال قصيدته المشهورة :
يلومونني في الصيد والصيد جامع                لأشياء للأنسان فيها منافع
وكان أبناؤنا والأساتذة والطلبة الفجيجيون يحدثوننا عن بقايا مكتبة هدا العلم الجليل ، الموزعة هنا وهناك، ولكنه كان حديثا محدودا، يشير الى بعض المخطوطات المعروفة كشرح الأشعار الستة للأعلم الشنتمري، والخصائص لابن جني، وبعض مؤلفات عبد الجبار مثل التفسير وغيره.
وفي أعقاب ندوة كلية الآداب بوجدة حول "جوانب من تاريخ الأدب في المغرب الأقصى") تقرر أن تكون الندوة الثانية حول المغرب الشرقي بين الماضي والحاضر ) كما تقرر أن تكون هده الندوة معززة بعرض بعض المخطوطات والوثائق والصور.
وقد تم لحد الآن بفضل همم العاملين المخلصين في كلية الآداب بوجدة ، وعرضت مجموعة لا بأس بها من المخطوطات التي جلبت من فجيج وتاوريرت وغيرهما.
وكانت مفاجأة سارة أن ظهر بين هذه المخطوطات المعروضة، قطعة طيبة من كتاب "المستفاد في مناقب العباد ، بمدينة فاس ومايليها من البلاد" تأليف أبي عبد الله محمد بن قاسم بن عبد الكريم التميمي الفاسي...ان هذه القطعة التي عرضت في وجدة تشتمل على حوالي 150 صفحة ، وتتضمن 80 ترجمة ، والصفحات متتابعة ولكنها خالية من الأرقام والاحالات، وفي ص 117 حسب تسلسل القطعة ابتداء من 1 نقرأ مايلي:
آخر الجزء الثاني، يتلوه في الثالث: 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلى آله وسلم
ومنهم منغفاد...
ومعنى هذا أن النسخة التي تنتمي اليها هذه القطعة مجزأة في ثلاثة أجزاء، وأن الموجود منها يمثل معظم الجزء الثاني، والجزء الثالث والأخير من الكتاب.
أما أن ابن عبد الملك الدي وقف على المستفاد فقد دكر أنه يقع في سفرين.
ومن حسن الحظ أن هذه القطعة تشتمل على الورقة الأخيرة من الكتاب، وفيها نقرأ تاريخ النسخ كمايلي:
تم الكتاب بحمد الله وعونه وصلى الله علي سيدنا محمد وآله.
وكان الفراغ من نسخه في يوم الأربعاء العاشرمن شهر جمادى الأولى عام ثلاثة عشر وثماني مائة عرفنا الله خيره وبركته.
برسم خزانة القائد المعظم أبي النجاة سالم بن القائد المرحوم أبي ........ لطف الله به اغتناما ببركته والتماسا لفضله نفعه الله بقصده.
ولم أتمكن الآن من معرفة ولعله من قواد بني مرين أو بني نصر، والمهم أن هذه النسخة كتبت في مطلع القرن التاسع الهجري فهي ادن نسخة عتيقة...
وهذا الحشد من العناوين لايؤلف في الحقيقة غير أثر الأثر الذي حدثنا عنه ابن عبد السلام ابن ناصر في رحلته الكبرى أوردناه مظهرا من مظاهر الحياة الفكرية بفجيج أيام عزها كما أوردناه شهادة تدل على مكانتها.
وعسى أن تتوضح أمام أعين القاريء – الآن – تلك الصورة المشرقة التي رسمناها والتي سعينا لاظهارها في بشكل واضح في هذا المقال المتواضع.

المصادر:
من نوادر المخطوطات بخزانة الإمام عبد الجبار الفكيكي للأستاذ بنعلي محمد بن بوزيان دعوة الحق العدد 260 ربيع الأول: 1407هـ - 1986م

الموقع الإلكتروني:

www.patrimoine-de-figuig.com

----------


## محمد العمراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا أريد أن أسألك عن خزانة الشيخ عبد الجبار رحمه الله هل هي مفتوحة للطلبة الباحثين الراغبين في تحقيق بعض المخطوطات، و هل هناك شروط لذلك

----------

